# Transmisor fm TX200 de electronics-diy



## DavidGuetta (Ago 8, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, quisiera comentar con uds. acerca del transmisor fm de 200mW TX200 de electronicsdiy.com. A mi parecer un excelentísimo transmisor de fm, 200mW reales en antena, alcance sobre 2KM y la calidad de audio es bastante buena. yo he probado la version sin pll y funciona bien. El único cuidado que hay que tener es de poner en Q2 un  buen radiador de calor hecho con una latita para quienes quieran hacer andar su tx200 a 12V. Para quienes quieran hacer el cto dejo el diaagrama:








Comenten sus experiencias y suban fotos para compartir con todos 

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola podrías poner el circuito impreso?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2010)

hola dj_glenn, no encontre dentro de la pagina algun circuito impreso que le sirva para este circuito, yo lo fabrique con metodo ''manhattan'' con cuadritos de plaqueta de cto impreso. de esta forma me funciono a la primera, y otros 2 que arme tambien anduvieron regio con un dipolo y cable ''pal' cable'' y distintos tipos de armado, entre ellos un cto impreso casero. saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, quisiera comentar con uds. acerca del transmisor fm de 200mW TX200 de electronicsdiy.com. A mi parecer un excelentísimo transmisor de fm, 200mW reales en antena, alcance sobre 2KM...


Mmm, seré yo que no logro alcanzar esos objetivos? 

Mi TX200 está andando a la perfección, pero tengo varias dudas:

*1)* He medido varias veces la corriente consumida con un téster digital, alimentado el circuito con *12Vcc* perfectamente estabilizados y filtrados, y siempre me da entre *18 y 19mA, permanentemente.* 
En la página dice que el consumo es de unos 35mA. Yo no logro eso ni a palos.
¿Cuál será mi problema? Por favor, si me podrías tirar una mano...

*2)* Con lo dicho arriba, queda bien claro que la potencia total consumida son *12V*0,019 Amp = 228mW.*
No sé bien cuánto irradia en antena y cuánto en calor.



mumish13 dijo:


> El único cuidado que hay que tener es de poner en Q2 un  buen radiador de calor hecho con una latita para quienes quieran hacer andar su tx200 a 12V.


*3)* Hablando del calor, al principio siempre lo alimentaba con una batería de 9V. Luego me animé a meterle 12V, y, antes de hacer eso, implementé un pequeño disipador para el 2N2222 final, *con la esperanza de que calentara un poco, pero nada de nada.* El transistor trabaja prácticamente frío! *:S* 

*4)* Bueno, y sobre el alcance, he obtenido como mucho *500-600 metros.* No se si esto es mucho o poco, no sé si esto es correcto o yo estoy pidiendo más de la cuenta... 

Lo que más me extraña de todo esto, es que el Trt final *prácticamente NO calienta*, en absoluto. A penas logro notar que "entibia" muy levemente, pero nada más.

*5)* La potencia de salida realmente la desconozco, porque he hecho varios medidores y ninguno funciona. :enfadado:
No se cuál puede ser el problema, ya me cansé de insistir con eso.



mumish13 dijo:


> ...y la calidad de audio es bastante buena. yo he probado la version sin pll y funciona bien.


En eso compartimos la opinión, 100%. La calidad de audio es sorprendente. Muy buena.


Agrego como dato: Tengo el Tx transmitiendo con una correspondiente antena, bien hecha, ajustada a 94mHz. El dipolo está ubicado a unos 13-14 metros del suelo más o menos. Mi casa tiene 10 metros hasta el techo (es de dos pisos), y le puse un mástil de 3 metros y medio.

A ver si me tirás una mano, o alguna información extra.

Saludos!!

PS: Me podrías indicar por favor cuánto consume tu TX200 en miliamperes??? Llegás a medir 35mA??


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2011)

En mi caso me acuerdo que el Q2 se calentaba como una plancha! recien cuando use los BF199 note una gran diferencia en calidad de audio y en calor radiado. El transistor casi no se calentaba...

Perdoname, pero no tengo en este momento el TX200... ni tampoco medi la corriente que consumia  

_[PD: Tienes fotos de tu TX? Estoy ansioso de ver como quedo, aparte de la antena. Mejor aun si me detallaras en un video el alcance que obtienes con una radio portatil (a ver si compartimos opinion en cuanto al alcance).]_


----------



## msc1024 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola mumish13...

Te acuerdas de mi, que me sugeriste que hiciera este mismo transmisor TX200 con los transistores 
2n2222A... Pues si lo hice tiene buena calidad de sonido y se entibia poco... 

Tambien lo tengo transmitiendo a 104.9 Mhz con una antena dipolo de media onda con un mastil de 8 metros del suelo.

Solo una pequeña pregunta como le mediste la potencia del TX200 Ó un circuito en especial para medir la potencia y calculos en especial...????

Espero que me puedas ayudar...

Saludos...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola msc... la potencia la calcule ''al ojimetro'', no tenia ningun instrumento para medir la potencia. Yo creo que (mas minuciosamente) deben ser unos 100mW de salida, y 200mW consumo total.

En todo caso a mi me dio buenos resultados.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola, en la web de Pablin hay un vatimetro para RF bastante simple: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm Yo lo armé hace unos años y no me sentía muy convencido... no hace mucho aprendí que esa es la forma correcta de medir potencia directa, y la verdad pude comprobar en varios transmisores que usan ese sistema para medir la potencia, aunque algunos en vez de usar un instrumento para medir tensión ponen solo un led, incluso en amplificadores de 300w. Las resistencias no necesariamente deben estar,  bien pueden ser reemplazadas por otras para manejar más potencia (20 resistencias de 1k/2w permitirían soportar hasta 40w sin problemas... aunque con 10w ya se calientan de lo lindo y yo les he metido hasta 150w por periodos muy cortos).

En resumen, con un instrumento como el propuesto, se puede emplear un tester digital o de aguja (con el de aguja se pueden detectar cambios rápidos), que mida la menor tensión posible en Vcc. Para este transmisor deberíamos esperar unos 3v más o menos, pero como dice mumish13, la potencia puede ser la mitad del consumo o menos todavía...


----------



## msc1024 (Ago 5, 2011)

Ok gracias... 

Saludos...


----------



## medinacruzz (Jun 21, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola msc... la potencia la calcule ''al ojimetro'', no tenia ningun instrumento para medir la potencia. Yo creo que (mas minuciosamente) deben ser unos 100mW de salida, y 200mW consumo total.
> 
> En todo caso a mi me dio buenos resultados.
> 
> Saludos


hola amigo ese tansmisorcito lo ise y me funciono de marabilla asi como esta en el diagrama me tiraba 100mw pero me puse a aserle unos canbios comensando por q1yq2 y le saque unos ermosos 550mw,luego le puse un 2n4427 y me arrojo 1,4w y actual mente lo tengo con 15w con esos ermosos 15w me escuchan a 16km de donde esta el tranmisor, el cable que estoy usando es un rg58. y la antena tiene 1.245mt cada uno de los 2 dipolos que hice,. estos dias pondre fotos para que lo bean,.y subire el diagrama,.. asta pronto amigos,.





Tavo dijo:


> Mmm, seré yo que no logro alcanzar esos objetivos?
> 
> Mi TX200 está andando a la perfección, pero tengo varias dudas:
> 
> ...


hola amigo, no te preocupes si el q2 no calienta mucho eso pasa porque el pre si esta bien acoplado, bien yo en particular lo hice asi,.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 28, 2013)

Esperando las fotos  FELICIDADES POR ESO!

Saludos!


----------



## medinacruzz (Jul 1, 2013)

hola amigos este es el tx 200 que *H*i*C*e *H*a*C*e 4 dias este es de 70w lindo el tx funciona de maravilla, luego pondre el diagrama completo para que lo *H*agan y comenten al *_*respecto,. bien, a_mi no se me *H*a corrido nada de nada uno que *H*i*C*e *H*a*C*e 28dias y *H*a trabajado incansable mente las 24h del dia sin parar, *H*asta luego amigos ya estaremos comentando,.



estos amplificadores los *H*i*C*e basado en mi poca experiencia que tengo en rf la etapa de 8w la *H*i*C*e con un transistor c2078 que tengo como *¿*arros*?*, y el de 70w lo *H*i*C*e con un tr de un tran*S*ce*IV*er *V*iejo de uhf que estaba tirado en los cachibaches que tengo,. la antena que estoy usando son 2 dipolos de 70cm cada uno y me sale bien en 100.1mhz  a 40klm desde el tx se escuha bien bien.   a pesar que el tx no es st  ni pll se escucha de mara*V*illa.,



asi me quedo despues ya terminado*, *el primer di*S*ipador que *V*en es el lm7812 y en segumdo d*ISIPADOR* es el amplificador de 1.3w con un 2sc2314 o puede ser un 2n4427,......,


----------



## MBruno (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola Buenos dias a todos, estoy haciendo este circuito pero no se como se hacen L1 Y L2, podrian ayudarme? muchas gracias


----------



## medinacruzz (Jul 10, 2013)

mbruno dijo:


> hola buenos dias a todos, estoy haciendo este circuito pero no se como se hacen l1 y l2, podrian ayudarme? Muchas gracias



hola amigo para l1 5 bueltas y para l2 conseguite una bobinita de eses verdes que parasen resistencia,. Color cafe negro negro de 10uh, o dale 15 bueltas de alambre #28 en una r de 100k


----------



## MBruno (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola! Muchas gracias por responder. A L1 le hice 3,5 vueltas a 5mm de diametro como dice el circuito pero no me funciono. Entonces lo hago con 5 vueltas? y que diametro y que grosor de alambre? Y para L2 el circuito dice 1 uH no 10, y para eso consegui uno de esos que parecen resistencias que lo saque de un tv viejo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos este es el tx 200 que *H*i*C*e *H*a*C*e 4 dias este es de 70w lindo el tx funciona de maravilla, luego pondre el diagrama completo para que lo *H*agan y comenten al *_*respecto,. bien, a_mi no se me *H*a corrido nada de nada uno que *H*i*C*e *H*a*C*e 28dias y *H*a trabajado incansable mente las 24h del dia sin parar, *H*asta luego amigos ya estaremos comentando,.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Medinacruzz yo aguardo ansioso para mirar el amplificador de 70Wattios que armaste
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lego707 (Jul 11, 2013)

Acabo de terminar el trx200, la estabilidad es aceptable pero no creo que logre los 200mW pues el alcance es de unos 14 metros, por la red de entrada el audio es bueno.  Lo probé con un hilo de cobre  de 72 cms para la banda de 105.3 Mhz, por lo demás, es de muy fácil construcción y funciona de una.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

lego707 dijo:


> Acabo de terminar el trx200, la estabilidad es aceptable pero no creo que logre los 200mW pues el alcance es de unos 14 metros, por la red de entrada el audio es bueno.  Lo probé con un hilo de cobre  de 72 cms para la banda de 105.3 Mhz, por lo demás, es de muy fácil construcción y funciona de una.


Bueno para se lograr un alcance solo de 14 metros o el receptor enpleado es mui malo y defectuoso (sordo) o el transmissor tiene no mas que 1mW ( 0 Dbm)en su salida.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Jul 11, 2013)

O puede estar fuera de frecuencia. Habíamos tratado este tema por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/#post279207
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> O puede estar fuera de frecuencia. Habíamos tratado este tema por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/#post279207
> Saludos C



Mui bien lenbrado carissimo Crimson puede sener que els sintonizaran un harmonico o espureo del transmissor y no la frequencia fundamental .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lego707 (Jul 11, 2013)

nope, mido con mi frecuencimetro/watimetro digital, logre en 95.400 300mW máximo, no es espúrea.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

lego707 dijo:


> nope, mido con mi frecuencimetro/watimetro digital, logre en 95.400 300mW máximo, no es espúrea.


Entonses el receptor es sordo porque con 300mW se anda muuuuuuucho mas que solo 14 metros o quizaz el transmissor estaba apagado jajajajajajaja.


----------



## lego707 (Jul 11, 2013)

aclaro que el trx200 está sobre una mesa a 80 cms del suelo, sin caja metálica, como antena un alambre de cobre de 78 cms para 95,400 Mhz, el watímetro mide 300mW, mañana le busco caja  para blindarlo, pongo antena aérea y veremos que pasa, por ahora, el audio me parece bueno, alcance=100 mts aprox, voltaje 12,2, veremos que pasa.


----------



## MBruno (Jul 12, 2013)

lego707 dijo:


> Acabo de terminar el trx200, la estabilidad es aceptable pero no creo que logre los 200mW pues el alcance es de unos 14 metros, por la red de entrada el audio es bueno.  Lo probé con un hilo de cobre  de 72 cms para la banda de 105.3 Mhz, por lo demás, es de muy fácil construcción y funciona de una.



Serias tan amable de publicar el diseño del  circuito impreso? Muchas gracias


----------



## lego707 (Jul 12, 2013)

Aquí puedes bajarte el impreso para modo espejo y la máscara de componentes, debo contar que con antena aérea a unos 10 mts del suelo, 12.2 voltios, en caja metálica blindada, antena bien acoplada y medida, no logré más de 500 mts, demora como 18 minutos en estabilizarse, confieso que no me convence mucho, tiene buena reproducción de audio sobre todo con los bajos, el impreso está hecho en Eagle 6.2, suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2013)

lego707 dijo:


> nope, mido con mi frecuencimetro/watimetro digital, logre en 95.400 300mW máximo, no es espúrea.



Hola Lego707 un frequencimetro/watimetro Digitale es un equipo mui interesante a nosotos , portanto ?poderia usteds subir una foto del para podermos apreciarlo ? y ?qual es lo rango de medicione de frequencia y potenzia ?
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lego707 (Jul 12, 2013)

Daniel Lopez, para mediciones de potencia uso my fiel y viejo HPackard, (análogo)pero muy grande pantalla de 13 pulgadas,  para potencias pequeñas este GY561 (digital)manual, pequeño como un tester, me ha parecido confiable y va desde 1 hasta 2400 Mhz y de  o,1 a 50 watts, lo he probado con cargas de 40 watts en la banda de 145Mhz y funciona muy bien, lo compré en Nueva York hace tres meses, precio? US55, también lo uso en la banda comercial de 88 108, con potencias de 1, 10 y 20 watts por cuestiones de trabajo y se comporta muy bien.


----------



## MBruno (Jul 12, 2013)

Muchas gracias por el pcb


----------



## lego707 (Jul 12, 2013)

MBruno, para subir a 300mW, eliminé la resistencia de 100 ohmios y conecté directamente una bobinita de 15 vueltas de alambre esmaltado #26 sobre resistencia de 47k, hay que calcular bien la antena, de lo contrario el último transistor que hace de ampli calienta como loco, usa plaqueta de fibra de vidrio y blinda el vco, coloca el cap de 102 lo más cerca posible a la bobina del vco, suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 19, 2013)

una pregunta, perdon mi ignorancia, pero no logro entender la conexión de los "nodos" que se encuentran en la entrada de audio, en la antena, y en la entrada del capacitor 11.

Si alguien me puede ayudar. Desde ya muchas gracias, Saludos


----------



## lego707 (Jul 20, 2013)

leíste el post #25?, son la entrada para conectar el audio (pc, celular, etc) el otro es la salida para conectar la antena, el capacitor que mencionas cámbialo por 22p.


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 20, 2013)

Sisi, entiendo que es cada cosa. Pero no entiendo bien eso. Por ejemplo, el c1, esta conectado un terminal a vcc, y el otro va directo a masa? O cual es el post 25 que mensionas? Desde ya muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## lego707 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tal como lo dices, uno de los pines va a +v y la otra a tierra, esto que lees es el post 33, el número está en la línea azul.


----------



## medinacruzz (Jul 20, 2013)

hola amigos, este tema de este tx beo que esta muy interesante. bien. si podemos ber el diagrama original beremos que asi de esa forma no bamos a yegar ni a 200mt, pero si asemos unos pequeños cambios yegaremos mas lejos.,por ejemplo asi como publique anterior mente el diagrama solo asi le saque 1.2km,......q1 c2060 q2 c9014 , al principio el 9014 se me calentaba como plancha pero era un mal acople que abia rrealisado, pero luego lo correji y bien anda muy bien ya pronto subire el diagrama completo que ba asta 1.7wts., amigos com mi poca experiencia que tengo en rf la compertire con ustedes.., no soy estudiado ni un solo dia pero poco a poco y con pasiencia se aprende mucho,... asta luego,....


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 20, 2013)

Aaah, entiendo. La ultima pregunta y no te jodo mas. El c9 10 y el 13, van directo de vcc a masa?
Gracias por tu respuesta. Saludos


----------



## lego707 (Jul 21, 2013)

Exacto, una pata a +v y la otra a tierra, no molestas para nada, aquí en la comunidad siempre hay una mano amiga dispuesta a ayudar, pero como dice medinacruzz, hay que tener paciencia, en esto de la rf hay muchos elementos para tener en cuenta y cuando ya tengas el proyecto andando, comparte con todos tu alegría, pregunta todo lo que quieras, no hay preguntas tontas, hay tontos que no preguntan.


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahi ya maso menos termine el esquemático. Creo que no tiene ningún error, según lo que me dijo lego707. para mañana ya voy a tener el pcb echo, y si me anda lo subo.
Saludos, gracias por sus respuestas







si alguien ve algun error, me avisa porfa? desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## lego707 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nahuel, en tu esquemático debes cambiar: R4 es de 100 ohmios, c11 de 22pf, R5 de 18k, c12 de 22pf, medinacruz hizo algunos comentarios y aportes que me parecen válidos.


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 21, 2013)

Uy si, tenes razon. Igualmente mi duda era por el conexionado, pero ahora les modifico el valor.Los transistores se pueden cambiar por los 2n2222?


----------



## lego707 (Jul 21, 2013)

Con algunas modificaciones propias, las sugerencias de otros, ya vamos en  3.2 watts, los pads del filtro para espúreas se hicieron con el método MANHATTAN, el último transistor calienta que da gusto, me gusta el sonido que mete el preénfasis, acentúa los bajos, el jazz me suena mejor, bueno es broma,  medinacruzz que buenas sugerencias, se tendrán en cuenta. Tuve que bajarme a 2.5 watts,  lo maximo que soporta el 346 es 3watts


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

lego707 dijo:


> Con algunas modificaciones propias, las sugerencias de otros, ya vamos en  3.2 watts, los pads del filtro para espúreas se hicieron con el método MANHATTAN, el último transistor calienta que da gusto, me gusta el sonido que mete el preénfasis, acentúa los bajos, el jazz me suena mejor, bueno es broma,  medinacruzz que buenas sugerencias, se tendrán en cuenta. Tuve que bajarme a 2.5 watts,  lo maximo que soporta el 346 es 3watts


Mucho interesante el dissipador de calor tipo "BNC henbra" jajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 21, 2013)

se puede ajustar la frecuencia con una bobina variable?


----------



## lego707 (Jul 21, 2013)

nahuel  claro que puedes,  si Daniel, no tenía más en ese momento, ahora  le agregué dos tuercas y una arandela, jajajaja, calienta bastante el tr final, cuando lo coloque en su caja metálica pondré algo más presentable.  Dejo la board del transmisor, confieso que en un comienzo no estaba muy convencido, es bien estable lleva dos dias en el mismo dial.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

? vio como tengo un buen ojo ? jajajajajajaja 
Mira la base del transistor final estas volando ustedes tiene que que ligarla a tierra por intermedio de un choke tipo VK200 o un inductor de 1,5uH o quizaz  un resistor de 22 Ohmios para que logre polarizar el transistor final en clase "C" .  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 22, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Mucho interesante el dissipador de calor tipo "BNC henbra" jajajajajajaja.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Lo tomare en cuenta para mi SD1127 que tengo en el PLL veronica, sin mentir logra hervir agua jajajajajjaja


----------



## nahuelafc (Jul 30, 2013)

Una pregunta, si quiero variar la frecuencia de salida, y no logro conseguir la bobina variable. Si utilizo un capacitor variable, donde va? y de que valor tendría que ser? 

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola nahuelafc, sería algo así:

Igual te aconsejo revisar estos post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/#post279207
Saludos C


----------



## MBruno (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola, recien ahora estoy por construir el circuito porque no he tenido tiempo, y aclaro que soy novato en esto pero tengo una duda, en el diagrama original dice que en L1 se utiliza una bobina variable de 65nH a 80nH y C6 es de 15 pf y cuando hago el calculo de resonancia tomando un valor aproximado de 73 nh me da en 152 Mhz eso es correcto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola MBruno, !saludos cordiales! Tu calculo es correcto si usteds considerar solamiente el tanque L1 y C6 (CTrim) en paralelo sin conexiõn alguna con el circuito oscilador , Haora tienes que considerar en agregado las capacitancias C7 , C11 , y las capacitancias parasitas del transistor oscilador Q1.
!Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MBruno (Ago 2, 2013)

Tienes razón daniel lopes, igual era solo una duda ya que todavía no lo termine, muchas gracias por tu respuesta !
Un abrazo y luego comento cuando este terminado


----------



## MBruno (Ago 7, 2013)

Bueno ya esta terminado, no tengo por ahora una radio donde probarla pero tengo algunas consultas, al capacitor de 75pf no lo consegui, asique me dieron uno de 68pf y otro de 82 y yo le puse el primero, afecta en algo? y la bobina es de 5 vueltas con núcleo de 5 mm, aprox 80 nH con un trimmer de 6.2 a 45 pF. lo conecte y q2 calentaba mucho, supongo que esto es bueno ya que se supone que las conexiones estan bien. Bueno espero que alguien me saque esas dudas. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2013)

Hola MBruno, !saludos cordiales amigo!, quanto a el capacitor ceramico disco de 75pF usteds puede substituirlo sin problemas por otro de 68pF o 82pF una vez que el trimer amarillo logra conpensar ese pequeno erro. Quanto ao clientamiento demasiado de lo segundo transistor premeramiente le agregue un dissipador tipo estreja si eso no resolver aumente un poco lo valor ohmico del resistor de base hasta el Vcc porque puede sener que ese transistor que utilizazte tenga un Hfe un poco mas alto.No orbide de conectar a la salida dese transmissor un bueno cable coaxial mas una antena bien ayustada  en la frequencia que pretendes transmitir.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Ago 10, 2013)

h*O*la amigos,... un fu*E*rte abra*Z*o a todos,. bien, sig*U*iendo el tema. yo *H*i*C*e el tx200 con un trimer para ajustar la frecuencia pero se me corria mucho. yo mejor les *-*recomiendo una bobina ajustable y luego que ya funcione bien *H*a*C*erle una jaula faraday solo al o*SC*ilador y *V*eran que bien trabaja. a ese modo esta uno de un amigo que yo mismo le hise y ya *LL*e*V*a *V*arios dias y no se *H*a corrido ni un po*QU*ito auque tiene que correr*S*e algun dia pero *H*asta hoy esta bien tiene 350w *H*ermoso el aparatico ese.,,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> h*O*la amigos,... un fu*E*rte abra*Z*o a todos,. bien, sig*U*iendo el tema. yo *H*i*C*e el tx200 con un trimer para ajustar la frecuencia pero se me corria mucho. yo mejor les *-*recomiendo una bobina ajustable y luego que ya funcione bien *H*a*C*erle una jaula faraday solo al o*SC*ilador y *V*eran que bien trabaja. a ese modo esta uno de un amigo que yo mismo le hise y ya *LL*e*V*a *V*arios dias y no se *H*a corrido ni un po*QU*ito auque tiene que correr*S*e algun dia pero *H*asta hoy esta bien tiene 350w *H*ermoso el aparatico ese.,,



! Cielo santo! un TX de 350Wattios de salida con un oscilador maestro livre jajajajajajajajaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MBruno (Ago 12, 2013)

Aca dejo algunas imagenes con mas calidad, me costo bastante sintonizarlo en la banda de fm comercial asi que lo encontre en aprox. 78 mhz con una radio que sintoniza en la banda de tv, el sonido muy bueno


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola caro MBruno una mejora en tu transmissor es modular el con auxilio de un diodo Varicap ao invez de ingresar con lo audio directamiente en la base del transistor oscilador.
En realidad quando aplicamos lo audio en la base del transistor oscilador tenemos la modulaciõn en frequencia por variaciones de las capacitancias parasitas del transistor oscilador ao ritmo del audio pero desafortunadamiente tanbien tenemos modulaciõn AM una vez que la polarizaciõn del transistor oscilador 
varia ao ritmo del audio. Haora con uso de uno diodo Varicap para modularmos el oscilador en FM es lo correcto metodo porque el diodo Varicap canbia de capacitancia ao ritmo del audio sin interferir en la polarizaciõn del transistor oscilador asi no tenemos la modulaciõn AM indeseada y solamiente modulaciõn en frequencia.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MBruno (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola Daniel Lopes, primero muchas gracias por tus consejos, y ahora mi duda es a donde iria el varicap? Yo segui el pcb que amablemente publico lego707 en el post #25

Saludos !


----------



## macariof (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola aquí modifique el circuito para modular el audio con un varicap  y ya lo probe con varios transmisores que arme y que no tenían varicap, como varicap pueden utilizar un diodo normal como el 1n4004 que tiene propiedades de varicap  y para la bobina osciladora se puede utilizar una bobina variable  que es mas fácil de ajustar que esos trimers..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2013)

MBruno dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes, primero muchas gracias por tus consejos, y ahora mi duda es a donde iria el varicap? Yo segui el pcb que amablemente publico lego707 en el post #25
> 
> Saludos !


Bueno caro Mbruno te dejo aca un exenplo de como agregar un diodo Varicap en el transmissor , Mira que el audio es desligado de la base de lo transistor oscilador y es direccionado a el diodo varicap o qual es acoplado a el colector de lo transitor oscilador por intermedio de uno capacitor de 5,6pF o qual puede tener su valor modificado por tentativa y erro para lograr una mejor modulaciõn, lo varicap trabalha con una polarizaciõn de 1/2 VCC fornida por los dos resistores de 100Kohmios y lo audio preenfatizado es sumado a esa polarizacion haciendo que la capacitancia del varicap canbie ao ritmo de lo audio. Yo no probei ese circuito que propongo pero es quasi certo que ande de premera y despues puede e deve sener aprimorado experimentando novos valores de "C" y "R" enpleados nese novo circuito proposto de modo mejorar las caracteristicas de una buena modulacion linpia y cristalina .
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 22, 2013)

es como esto:







Yo lo hice hace unos años y la verdad funciona muy bien. La calidad de audio es excelente y la desviación está dentro de lo razonable. Lo único malo fue que no era para nada estable... muy dificil de sintonizar, así que ni me molesté en agregar un pll ya que pensé superaría el rango de enganche en poco tiempo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2013)

Bueno, se el circuito arriba es lo que armaste hace unos años y era nada estable incluso dificil de sintonizar a contento, lo premero problema se deve ao capacitor de acoplamiento de salida de RF donde 22pF es un valor mucho alto asi la salida es mui acoplada a el tanque oscilador instabilizandoo , lo correto valor es lo menor que possible( menor que 2,2pF)  agregado de un estagio ayslador (buffer)para no molestar el oscilador y canbiar su frequencia de trabalho .Quanto ao segundo problema de dificuldad de sintonia iso se deve ao capacitor de acoplamiento entre el diodo Varicap y el tanque oscilador que tiene un valor demasiado elevado (47pF) donde lo correcto es algunos pF, donde su funciõn es modular en frequencia lo oscilador con audio en 75Khz para 100% de modulacion y nada mas , haora se for para travar la frequencia  con auxilio de un PLL ese capacitor no deve sener canbiado de valor y lo correcto es agregar mas uno diodo Varicap y por intermedio de uno capacitor de acoplamiento de bajo valor ( algunos pF) ao tanque resonante y ingresar con lo audio + una polarizaciõn DC  en el nuevo diodo varicap agregado.  
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nahuelafc (Oct 10, 2013)

El circuito me anduvo perfecto. como puedo hacer para ponerle un microfono como este ( http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Electret_condenser_microphone_capsules.jpg ) a la entrada? para transmitir voz directamente.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola nahuelafc, en el Foro hay algo sobre esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-microfono-electret-28149/
Saludos C


----------



## johenrod (Sep 10, 2017)

Cordial saludo, permítanme preguntarles  al respecto, la idea no es colocar una antena externa solo deseo transmitir en el interior de mi casa. He logrado hacer el diseño de este post y noto lo siguiente..
Si dejo a C12 sin conexión de antena al quitar la modulación en la radio se siente limpia la transmisión es decir esta la  portadora sin ruido alguno pero si le coloco un trozo de alambre como antena  10 o 20 centímetros se me  acopla un ruido horrible que debo hacer? hay alguna pequeña antena que pueda construir que no sea externa y pequeña que pueda usarla al interior de mi casa? Los cables de entrada de alimentación deben ir mas hacia el oscilador o hacia la salida buffer al igual que los condensadores de filtrado donde es aconsejable montarlos?
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2017)

Si yo no estoy loco , debería tener un largo de 1/4 de longitud de onda  . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2017)

Hola a todos , una salida que veo es cerriar bien todo  lo TX en una caja mectalica muy bien aterrizada a lo plano tierra del circuito y hacer las conecciones de entrada y salida con uso de conectores adecuados , por ejenplo un tipo RCA henbra o mismo un "P2" henbra para lo audio y un tipo "F" henbra  para la salida de RF. 
Lo que si puede estar pasando es la RF irradiada por la antena quedarse molestando lo paso oscilador metendole ese ruido molesto.
Otra dica es tanbien poner "perlas" o toroides de ferrite en los cables de audio y alimentación cercano a la tarjeta del TX.
Esas "perlas" o toroides funcionam como trampas de RF no permitindo que els si propaguen por los hilos hasta lo TX y molestarlos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Sep 14, 2017)

perfecto, voy a montarlo en  blindaje metalico a ver que sucede y agregarle agunas ferritas, entonces les contare ,, 
Gracias..(obrigado)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> perfecto, voy a montarlo en  blindaje metalico a ver que sucede y agregarle agunas ferritas, entonces les contare ,,
> Gracias..(obrigado)


!Suerte!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Sep 19, 2017)

cordial saludo, podrían decirme por favor porque en algunos transmisores la señal de la etapa amplificadora es tomada del emisor del oscilador? la frecuencia del oscilador es igual en el emisor que en el colector?
Como se sabe si la siguiente etapa del oscilador es amplificadora o dobladora? 
*Gracias de antemano*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo, podrían decirme por favor porque en algunos transmisores la señal de la etapa amplificadora es tomada del emisor del oscilador? la frecuencia del oscilador es igual en el emisor que en el colector?
> Como se sabe si la siguiente etapa del oscilador es amplificadora o dobladora?
> *Gracias de antemano*


Cuando sacamos la salida del Emisor NO hay ganancia en lo sinal , hay ayslamento del oscilador porque lo paso estas configurado como seguidor de Emissor (ganancia de curriente y no de tensión) y cuando sacamos del Colector hay ganancia de tensión , pero lo ayslamento del paso oscilador no es tan bueno asi.
Para si saper si lo paso es amplificador o multiplicador debemos averiguar la frequenzia de resonancia de los tanques "LC" que hay en lo Colector de tal paso analizado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola johenrod,Salvo el oscilador Clapp,,,todos los osciladores con tr bipolares ,tienen su carga en colector,y de acuerdo al diseño,,entregaran en su colector o emisor ,la frecuencia generada. Con respecto a las etapas,dobladoras y multiplicadoras,,basan su funcionamiento ,en la riqueza de armonicos y sub armonicos que posee cualquier oscilador,,lo que hace la etapa multiplicadora,(generalmente un amp en clase c) ,es amplificar el armonico que nos interesa,,por ej el 2 armonico,ese seria,en el caso de que necesitemos obtener una fcia de 220 Mhz,por lo que solo tenemos que hacer un oscilador que entregue 110mhz y mediante la amplificacion del segundo armonico,obtener los 220 mhz.

Espero haberme explicado,cualquier cosa no dudes en consultar,otros colegas y yo siempre estamos dispuestos a ayudar a los que estan empezando en esto de la Rf.


----------



## johenrod (Sep 21, 2017)

*Gracias amigos por la explicación,* ahora después de muchas pruebas noto que a mas potencia sin antena se realimenta más ruido en es como si irradiará en el circuito, para que esto no suceda necesariamente debo de sacar la antena al exterior? no hay alguna antena sencilla que pueda elaborar que no sea exterior? Que tan lejos debo tener una antena para que no se acople la rf?
Es por eso que esos transmisores bug son de baja potencia para que esto no suceda? porque parece que después de 20 milivatios comienza a verse este inconveniente.
Les dejo una fotos del prototipo Gracias,,,,,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> *Gracias amigos por la explicación,* ahora después de muchas pruebas noto que a mas potencia sin antena se realimenta más ruido en es como si irradiará en el circuito, para que esto no suceda necesariamente debo de sacar la antena al exterior? no hay alguna antena sencilla que pueda elaborar que no sea exterior? Que tan lejos debo tener una antena para que no se acople la rf?
> Es por eso que esos transmisores bug son de baja potencia para que esto no suceda? porque parece que después de 20 milivatios comienza a verse este inconveniente.
> Les dejo una fotos del prototipo Gracias,,,,,



La caja mectalica tiene que sener muy bien cerriada y tener los conectores de entrada de audio  y salida de RF como ya esplicado , perlas de ferrite en los hilos de conección entre la tarjeta de circuito inpreso y lo conectores tanbien son bienvenidas!.
Y no olvidar de aterrizar bien los conectores y la tarjeta de circuito a la caja mectalica.
!La caja abierta NO te sirve de nada!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2017)

Estoy viendo patillas de los componentes demasiado largas. Precisamente los problemas de ruido vienen por ahí.

Debes soldar los componentes a la placa dejando la patilla lo mas corta posible, justo para que sea posible soldarla.

Saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Sep 22, 2017)

(Obrigado)Gracias, *Daniel lopes.*
lo haré de nuevo bien cerrado y lo posteo a ver que me dicen

Gracias *Tiago*.
Tienes mucha razón, pero te cuento que he realizado placas para cada diseño y he puesto los componentes pagaditos a la placa y aun sigo teniendo problemas, voy a realizar un impreso para este tx200 y lo montare en una jaula faraday a ver como me va.
dejo una imagen...este asi de compacto y me da ruido.
gracias a todos por su tiempo , paciencia y ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> (Obrigado)Gracias, *Daniel lopes.*
> lo haré de nuevo bien cerrado y lo posteo a ver que me dicen
> 
> Gracias *Tiago*.
> ...


!Me guta lo estilo de montagen tipo "Mahattan" (islas aysladas y genroso plano de tierra) , esas funcionan muy bien en RF!.
No olvidar de aterrizar bien ese plano de tierra a la caja mectalica , esa bien cerriada y buenos conectores de entrada de audio y salida de RF .
Perlas de ferrite y un capacitor "pula muros" o Feedthrough en la alimentación es tanbien muy bienvenido!.
Veer mejor  en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...2OjbnWAhVCgpAKHTcIAZcQsAQIRg&biw=1280&bih=915
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 2, 2017)

Saludos, he realizado algunos ensayos y he logrado con solo el oscilador cubrir mi casa con un trozo de alambre de 20 centímetros, construí una antena dipolo con  cable RG-58 que vi en en la web de 1/4 de onda y se cae  la señal(alcance), cuantos mili-vatios debo entregar mínimo a la antena para para que irradie  pues parece que la pequeña potencia se la come el cable que va a la  antena..dejo algunas capturas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro  Don johenrod te dejo aca una dirección de tu TX de FM sensillo pero muy efectivo que seguramente te sirve : http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/long-range-fm-transmitter-circuit/.
Aca otro circuito tanbien muy bueno : http://pe2bz.philpem.me.uk/Comm/- Transmitters/- FMx/FMx-155-7watt/7wattfmtrans.htm , puedes montarlo hasta lo capacitor de acople "C9" (120pF) y conectar la antena directamente en el.  o mejor aun visite aca : http://braincambre500.co.nf/index.htm , hay muchos proyectos sensillos de RF  
!Suerte en los desahollos , dudas posteriores pregunte es un gusto platicarmos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 2, 2017)

*Daniel Lopes*, gracias por tu ayuda  excelentes las paginas..
saludes desde Locombia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> *Daniel Lopes*, gracias por tu ayuda  excelentes las paginas..
> saludes desde Locombia.


Otro link muy bueno : http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/schaltungen.htm 
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Oct 3, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Saludos, he realizado algunos ensayos y he logrado con solo el oscilador cubrir mi casa con un trozo de alambre de 20 centímetros, construí una antena dipolo con  cable RG-58 que vi en en la web de 1/4 de onda y se cae  la señal(alcance), cuantos mili-vatios debo entregar mínimo a la antena para para que irradie  pues parece que la pequeña potencia se la come el cable que va a la  antena..dejo algunas capturas.



Los brazos de esa antena que se ve en el asiento, ¿Están hechos de cable coaxial?
Si es así, al menos el brazo irradiante, lo has de despojar de la malla trenzada del cable para que no lo apantalle. O tendrás un alcance ridículo ya que no está irradando mas que por la punta.

Al menos y viendo la foto, es lo que me parece.

Saludos.
.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 3, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Los brazos de esa antena que se ve en el asiento, ¿Están hechos de cable coaxial?
> Si es así, al menos el brazo irradiante, lo has de despojar de la malla trenzada del cable para que no lo apantalle. O tendrás un alcance ridículo ya que no está irradando mas que por la punta.
> 
> Al menos y viendo la foto, es lo que me parece.
> ...


Hola a todos , estimado Don tiago esa antena es asi mismo tal cual en la foto y es mas conocida como antena "Bazuca", pero en realidad esa de la foto aun falta mas dos conplementos en las puntas que no fue constuido (armado). 
Veer mejor ese tema aca en ese Link:https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...rtTWAhUHkpAKHe3FBUUQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=915 y ese otro aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...s9TWAhUHUJAKHSisB94Q_AUICygC&biw=1280&bih=915
Esa antena basicamente es un Dipolo de 1/2 onda hecho totalmente  con cable coaxial, pero tiene  algunas particulariedades en su montagen que la torna mas  "banda ancha" o sea una ROE baja a una gama mas amplia de frequenzias si conparada a su "hermana" Dipolo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Oct 3, 2017)

Ah. Pues le faltan los extremos, como dices. Da la impresion de ser un dipolo mal montado.

Saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 6, 2017)

tiago / [B dijo:
			
		

> Daniel Lopes[/B];1187284]Los brazos de esa antena que se ve en el asiento, ¿Están hechos de cable coaxial?
> Si es así, al menos el brazo irradiante, lo has de despojar de la malla trenzada del cable para que no lo apantalle. O tendrás un alcance ridículo ya que no está irradando mas que por la punta.
> 
> Al menos y viendo la foto, es lo que me parece.
> ...



cordial saludo *tiago*.
bueno en realidad  me base  en un esquema  que vi en la red,  como no tenia aluminio a la mano para la antena y necesitaba ensayar lo hice así, el cable es Rg58 de 50 ohmios y para mi sorpresa con unos 80  mw alcance 100 metros y eso que tenia la antena dentro de mi casa.
mi duda es que la antena esta corto-circuitada en los extremos osea que hace una serie, otras antenas como la que tiene elemento gama no esta unida, no se si es por eso que en unos transmisores necesiten condensador en serie para que el colector del Tr. de salida no se   vaya a tierra a través de la antena.



Aqui la fuente del diagrama: http://www.radioaficion.com/HamNews...tenas/9965-dipolo-coaxial-folded-coaxial.html



aquí las fotos de la antena, empírica pero trabajando 
Se que debo sacarla al exterior pero mientras me  sirve para probar..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> cordial saludo *tiago*.
> bueno en realidad  me base  en un esquema  que vi en la red,  como no tenia aluminio a la mano para la antena y necesitaba ensayar lo hice así, el cable es Rg58 de 50 ohmios y para mi sorpresa con unos 80  mw alcance 100 metros y eso que tenia la antena dentro de mi casa.
> mi duda es que la antena esta corto-circuitada en los extremos osea que hace una serie, otras antenas como la que tiene elemento gama no esta unida, no se si es por eso que en unos transmisores necesiten condensador en serie para que el colector del Tr. de salida no se   vaya a tierra a través de la antena.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , por lo que puedo veer esa antena tiene dos grans problemas,  premero: estas totalmente trampada (cerriada) por paredes de concreto y grades de hierro , segundo: la polarización enpleyada es Horizontal y seguramente la maioria de los postos receptores tienem antenas Verticales.
Esa troca de polarización genera una pierda en lo sinal recebido de -20dB  o sea 100 veses minus!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 7, 2017)

saludos, podrían explicarme 2 cosas por favor, si necesito hacer una bobina de (4 1/2) cuatro vueltas y media  como se dobla el cable para que no complete la quinta vuelta?

La otra pregunta es, como se que impedancia tiene la salida de estos pequeños transmisores  para colocarle una antena de 50 ohmios o como ajusto la salida del transmisor, Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> saludos, podrían explicarme 2 cosas por favor, si necesito hacer una bobina de (4 1/2) cuatro vueltas y media  como se dobla el cable para que no complete la quinta vuelta?
> 
> La otra pregunta es, como se que impedancia tiene la salida de estos pequeños transmisores  para colocarle una antena de 50 ohmios o como ajusto la salida del transmisor, Gracias



Hola a todos , caro Don johenrod una bobina tiene 1 espira (volta) cuando lo fin desa espira cruza su inicio y e asi en adelante........portanto mea espira es mea volta o 180° del inicio.
Portanto conte 4 veses cuando lo fin cruza con lo inicio del espira y mas mea volta de 180°.  
Haora cuanto a determinar la inpedancia de salida de un paso amplificador debes medir con lo auxilio de una sonda de RF la tensión en abierto (sin carga alguna) , depues con auxilio de un potenciometro de 1KOhmios debes cargar la salida y ayustar ese potenciometro hasta que la tensión medida por la sonda de RF cair a 1/2 tensión de cuando en abierto (descargado).
Saque lo potenciometro y meça la resistencia , esa es la inpedancia de salida del paso analizado.
Ese potenciometro debe sener hecho en carbón o grafite con las conecciones lo mas curtas possible para evitar inductancias parasiticas.
!Suerte en las medidas!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 9, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don johenrod una bobina tiene 1 espira (volta) cuando lo fin desa espira cruza su inicio y e asi en adelante........portanto mea espira es mea volta o 180° del inicio.
> Portanto conte 4 veses cuando lo fin cruza con lo inicio del espira y mas mea volta de 180°.
> Haora cuanto a determinar la inpedancia de salida de un paso amplificador debes medir con lo auxilio de una sonda de RF la tensión en abierto (sin carga alguna) , depues con auxilio de un potenciometro de 1KOhmios debes cargar la salida y ayustar ese potenciometro hasta que la tensión medida por la sonda de RF cair a 1/2 tensión de cuando en abierto (descargado).
> Saque lo potenciometro y meça la resistencia , esa es la inpedancia de salida del paso analizado.
> ...



Gracias *Daniel *por el tiempo y tu ayuda lo voy a hacer entonces.
Hice esta antena con tubos de aluminio y graduable para ajustarla, la calcule para 88.7   Mhz
hice esto 300 / 88.7= 3.382 / 2 (media honda)= 1.691 ancho total del dipolo 2 elementos de 84.5 centímetros ..esta bien?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Gracias *Daniel *por el tiempo y tu ayuda lo voy a hacer entonces.
> Hice esta antena con tubos de aluminio y graduable para ajustarla, la calcule para 88.7   Mhz
> hice esto 300 / 88.7= 3.382 / 2 (media honda)= 1.691 ancho total del dipolo 2 elementos de 84.5 centímetros ..esta bien?


Jo costunbro  enpleyar la seguinte formula para calcular una antena Dipolo : 142,5/F(Mhz) donde esa ya desconta lo efectos de punta (-5%)  
Para 88,7Mhz : 142,5/88,7 = 1,61 metros o 80,3 cm cada elemento.   
Te recomendo altamente armar esa antena en la posición vertical para tener major alcance a la redonda.(ominidireccional).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 10, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don johenrod una bobina tiene 1 espira (volta) cuando lo fin desa espira ..
> Haora cuanto a determinar la inpedancia de salida de un paso amplificador debes medir con lo auxilio de una sonda de RF la tensión en abierto (sin carga alguna) , depues con auxilio de un potenciometro de 1KOhmios debes cargar la salida y ayustar ese potenciometro hasta que la tensión medida por la sonda de RF cair a 1/2 tensión de cuando en abierto (descargado).
> Saque lo potenciometro y meça la resistencia , esa es la inpedancia de salida del paso analizado.
> Ese potenciometro debe sener hecho en carbón o grafite con las conecciones lo mas curtas possible para evitar inductancias parasiticas.
> ...


Saludos, he medido la salida sin carga y dio 4.2 voltios,  monte el potenciometro y  lo lleve hasta 2.1 voltios; al medir la resistencia dio 203 ohmios, como es esto no se supone que la antena es 50 ohmios, estoy loco esta bien o que debo hacer? tambien podria saber con esta medida cuantos milivatios estoy entregando a la antena?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Saludos, he medido la salida sin carga y dio 4.2 voltios,  monte el potenciometro y  lo lleve hasta 2.1 voltios; al medir la resistencia dio 203 ohmios, como es esto no se supone que la antena es 50 ohmios, estoy loco esta bien o que debo hacer? tambien podria saber con esta medida cuantos milivatios estoy entregando a la antena?
> Gracias de antemano.


Debes enpleyar un transformador de relación 4:1 de inpedancias , asi es possible adaptar los 203 Ohmios de salida de tu transmissor a la antena de 50Ohmios , veer ese en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...6-bWAhVJGZAKHXUwChIQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=915 
Un sensillo Balun de TV te sirve perfectamente para eso porque afortunadamente el ya tiene esa relación deseada. Los "300 Ohmios" es conectado a la salida del TX y los "75 Ohmios" son conectados a lo cable coaxial de la antena.
Para determinar la potenzia debes enpleyar la formula VxV/R o sea 2,1x2,1= 4,41/203 = 0,0217 o 22mW.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, poco a  poco empiezo a coger el sabor de la Rf.
En cuanto a la impedancia  que media 203 ohmios lo medi con un condensador de 10 picos, lo fui cambiando y al llegar a 56 picos logre sin carga 4 voltios y con carga de 50 ohmios medi 2 voltios  creo que es lo ideal .. ademas note que antes de hacer el cambio con la antena conectada, el contador de frecuencia (este sin conectarlo, solo al aire) me mostraba el  doble de la  frecuencia del oscilador (88Mhz y mostraba 176Mhz) a un metro del transmisor  y cuando empareje las impedancia con 56 picos me mostró bien los 88Mhz, esto fue por que quedo bien la impedancia? daba armónicos?
me hace pensar esto , que sin hacer una adaptación de impedancias con un balum se puede  llegar a hacerlo así? es  correcto? dejo imagen.
 gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2017)

Bueno , para puder responder mejor (mas correctamente) es neseario premero conocer lo diagrama esquemactico de tu transmissor.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 12, 2017)

hola *Daniel* cordial saludo, es el mismo posteado de este foro, el tx200 la idea es emplear bobinas y condensadores  para adaptar la impedancia a 50 ohmios. (hay alguna formula?   o ir calculando?)
Gracias..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> hola *Daniel* cordial saludo, es el mismo posteado de este foro, el tx200 la idea es emplear bobinas y condensadores  para adaptar la impedancia a 50 ohmios. (hay alguna formula?   o ir calculando?)
> Gracias..


 Para mi lo mejor serias poner lo transformador que viene adentro de un Balun de TV , lado de 300Ohmios conectado a la salida del TX y lado de 75Ohmios conectado a la antena Dipolo.   
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un Link de un proyecto relativamente sensillo y eficiente : http://appnationconference.com/video/y9MdroBUfqpk , lo maestro es un Indu que hablas en Ingles , es possible entiender muchas cosas , afortunadamente lo diagrama esquemactico y la relación de conponentes electronicos son universales  o ese otro Link aca del mismo tema : http://electronics-diy.com/5-km-long-range-fm-transmitter.php
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 23, 2017)

cordial saludo, esto de la rf es de paciencia y cuidado,  he aprendido que con solo cambiar un poco la frecuencia del oscilador hay que reajustar las etapas es por eso los trimer de ajuste, con razón esos diagramas que hay en la red con condensadores fijos entre etapas no proveen buenos resultados, he construido este de las imágenes solo cambie el oscilador porque no encontré el varicap, t2 es un BFR91A no lo tengo y lo cambie por un 2n2222 y t3 BFR96 lo cambie por un c2053 y a la salida no logro obtener con la  sonda mas de 2 voltios con la antena conectada (sin la antena me da 4.2 voltios ) como puedo subir un poco la potencia si usar un transistor muy grande tengo algunas patas de componentes largas porque he tratado de subir la potencia cambiando valores de componentes, de hecho ignoro la potencia real que puede estar irradiando la antena.
alguna ayuda la agradeceré..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2017)

Hola caro Don johenrod puedes determinar la potenzia de salida cargando tu transmissorzito con una carga de 50Ohmios (dos resistores de 100Ohmios en paralelo)y medir la tensión de RF desahollada en esa carga con una sonda de RF ( esa ya fue bien discutida aca mismo en lo Foro).
Sabendo la tensión multiplicas por el misma y dibide por 50 (valor resistivo de la carga) y tienes la potenzia de salida.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.;
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 23, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don johenrod puedes determinar la potenzia de salida cargando tu transmissorzito con una carga de 50Ohmios (dos resistores de 100Ohmios en paralelo)y medir la tensión de RF desahollada en esa carga con una sonda de RF ( esa ya fue bien discutida aca mismo en lo Foro).
> Sabendo la tensión multiplicas por el misma y dibide por 50 (valor resistivo de la carga) y tienes la potenzia de salida.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.;
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



saludos, gracias *Daniel,* efectivamente así lo hice guiándome por el aporte de los compañeros y al parecer he logrado 500mw, quisiera saber cuanto es lo máximo que puedo  sacarle a cada transistor que coloque en estas etapas para no quemarlos pues, en las  hojas de datos no todos traen la potencia que  pueda sacar en rf solo hablan de potencia de disipación y corriente de colector hay alguna formula para calcular cuanto puedo esperar de un transistor o tal vez ir  aumentando la corriente de colector, o en el circuito anterior como puedo obtener mas potencia.
De antemano gracias...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2017)

johenrod dijo:
			
		

> Cordial saludo, realice el circuito anterior con un oscilador, luego un tampon con el c2053 y de salida otro c2053 y con la sonda de la pagina de pablin mido 10  voltios esto seria 10 x 10= 100 y lo divido por 50 ohmios 100/ 50=2 watts es eso posible? el transistor apenas se calienta pero las 2  resistencias de  100 ohmios a 1 watio se calientan bastante.
> que hay de malo pues el c2053 dice  que solo da 150 mw.
> gracias de antemano..


Te recomendo leer detenidamente ese tema aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/duda-sonda-rf-medir-potencia-43799/ , principalmemte los Links aportados  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

